# Formula For an Air-8 Type Product?



## vettetrm (Apr 7, 2018)

I am wondering if the raw materials could bought and mixed? 
I don't like paying to ship water. I figure there is enough information to figure it out.

Soluble Humic Powder could be used for 8% Humic (What I have says 1.25 lb per gallon of water for a 12% Humic solution)so 0.834 lb per gallon for 8%

0-0-5 from Potassium Hydroxide
I did find a 50/50 mix of Potassium Hydroxide was 0-0-41.6
The percentage is by weight. Anyone know how much a gallon of Air-8 weights? How much Potassium Hydroxide to get to 5%?

Who knows if there is anything else in there besides water though.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

It's not just a mixture of humic acid, potassium hydroxide, and water. The common way to make humic acid is to break down leonardite shale using potassium hydroxide. The Air-8 product is basically just a humic acid stew that hasn't fully cooked yet. The reaction being completed in the soil is what is supposed to perform the aeration (not a full believer myself but others say it works for them). There would be no way for you to create a homebrew version of that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Spammage tried last year. Any updates?

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=3246&start=100#p95660


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@g-man Well, results were less than positive. Coupled with the the heavy Fall rains in DFW, my yard turned into a swamp that won't drain. I'm actually concerned about grass survival in 3-4 areas due an inability for oxygen to get to the roots. I've been making steady progress on this soil for years until now, and the only thing that changed was the potassium hydroxide apps. I won't be using any more. Keep in mind that I have a calcareous clay soil with a high pH, so a different soil might have better results.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Potassium Hydroxide can act like salt in an alkaline clay soil. Sodium and Potassium behave similarly under such conditions. Which is why I normally make every effort to lower pH first before adding other soil modifiers.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is really good info. I am sorry to hear about your results @Spammage.


----------

